# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  วิธี|วิถีทาง|แนวทาง|วิธีการ|ทาง|แบบ|แนว|อย่าง}การเขี่ยจัดตัวเรือด

## teerapon12

แนวการเขี่ยจัดตัวเรือดstemar
บทความเกี่ยวกับตัวเรีอดมีอวัยวะคล้ายเกล็ด 1 คู่ อยู่ท้ายของ อกปล้องสุดท้าย มีหัวสั้น แอบซ่อนอยู่ในอกปล้องแรกซึ่งกว้าง เรือดจะมีรูปร่างเป็นรูปไข่ ตัวแบน ปากเป็นแบบเจาะ-ดูด
มีลักษณะโน้มงอและสามารถพับเก็บภายในร่องด้านหน้าส่วนหัวได้ ขาของเรือดเป็นแบบขาเกี่ยว ซึ่งจะมีลักษณะเด่น หมายถึง ปล้อง tibia เป็นง่าม และขาปล้องสุดท้าย คือ claw จะยาวเหยียดโค้งคล้ายตะขอ
เนื่องจากเรือดมีขนาดพอ ๆ กับเม็ดแอปเปิลและมีลำตัวแบน มันจึงสามารถหลบซ่อนอยู่ได้เกือบทุกหนทุกแห่ง. มันอาจอยู่ในที่นอน เครื่องเรือน ปลั๊กไฟ 
หรือแม้แต่ในโทรศัพท์บ้าน หรือโทรศัพท์มือถือของคุณ. เรือดมักจะพักอาศัยอยู่ใกล้เตียงหรือที่ที่คุณนั่งภายในระยะ 3 ถึง 6 เมตร. ทำไมหน่ะหรอ? เพื่ออยู่ใกล้แหล่งอาหารเหยื่อของกินเสมอ ซึ่งก็คือตัวคุณ.
บ่อยครั้งเรือดกัดเหยื่อขณะที่เหยื่อนอน. แต่คนส่วนใหญ่จะไม่รู้สึกเลยว่าถูกกัดเพราะเรือดจะปล่อยสารที่ทำให้ชาก่อน 
ซึ่งทำให้มันมีช่วงดูดเลือดนานถึงสิบนาทีโดยไม่ถูกขัดจังหวะ. และถ้าแม้ว่าเรือดอาจดูดเลือดเป็นอาหารทุกสัปดาห์ 
แต่เป็นที่รู้กันว่ามันมีชีวิตรอดอยู่ได้หลายเดือนโดยไม่ได้กินเลือดเลย.
การปกป้องและการกำจัดเรือดโดยใช้เครื่องกำจัดตัวเรือด STEMAR
-เครื่องพ่นไอความร้อนพลังงานสูง โดยสามารถพ่นไอร้อนอุณหภูมิได้สูงถึง 200 องศาฟาเรนไฮ
-เครื่องกำจัดตัวเรือดเป็นของใหม่ใหม่โดยการใช้ความร้อนสูงเพื่อกำจัดตัวเรือด แทนการใช้สารเคมีที่เป็นพิษภัยต่อการหายใจ และการสัมผัส
-เครื่องพ่นไอความร้อนสำหรับการกำจัดตัวเรือด รวมถึงไข่ตัวเรือด ไรฝุ่น เห็บหมัด กำจัดเชื้อจุลินทรีย์ แบคทีเรีย ซึ่่งเป็นสาเหตุที่ทำให้เกิดกลิ่นเหม็นภายในบ้าน และทำให้เกิดโรคชนิดต่างๆ เช่นโรคภูมิแพ้ ผื่นคัน โรคผิวหนัง เป็นต้น
-เหมาะสำหรับ โฮเต็ล, โรงพยาบาล, เกสเฮ้าท์, รีสอร์ท, บ้านพัก, อพาร์ทเม้ท รวมทั้งที่พักอาศัยหรือที่ทำการที่ที่ระงับใช้สารเคมีต่างๆ และพาหนะต่างๆ
-เครื่องพ่นเกี่ยวกับ ความร้อน เนื่องด้วย กำจัด ไรฝุ่น เห็บหมัด ตัวเรือด ซึ่่งเป็นสิ่งที่ทำให้เกิดตัวการของโรคชนิดต่างๆ เช่นโรคภูมิแพ้ ผื่นคัน และ โรคผิวหนัง
-ใช้ระบบความร้อนสูง โดยปราศจากการใช้เคมีใดๆ ในการขจัด และไม่มีสารเคมีตกค้าง หรือ กลิ่นใดๆ ทั้งสิ้น และเครื่องกำจัดตัวเรือดสามารถใช้ระบบความร้อนสูงนี้ได้ด้วยตนเอง อย่างสะดวกมากโดยไม่จำเป็นต้องพึ่งบริษัทกำจัดแมลง
-ไม่เป็นพิษต่อสมาชิก สัตว์เลี้ยง และเครื่องกำจัดตัวเรือดยังเป็นมิตรต่อที่แวดล้อมเนื่องจากไม่ใช้สารเคมี
-เครื่องกำจัดตัวเรือดใช้อุณหภูมิความร้อนของไอนํ้าที่พอควร โดยไม่ทำลายเส้นใยของผ้าขณะทำการฉีดลงไปที่ฟูกที่นอน, เครื่องนอน, ผ้าม่าน, ฯลฯ
-นํ้าหนักเบา ใช้งานง่าย มีล้อสำหรับลากขณะใช้งานเพื่อความคล่องตัวง่าย
ข้อแนะในการกำจัดตัวเรือดบนผ้าปูที่นอน
1. การต้มผ้าปูที่นอน ม่าน ตลอดจนเครื่องนอนและเครื่องใช้อื่นๆ ที่ทำจากผ้า ซึ่งเก็บ มาจากที่พักที่เจอตัวเรือด อุณหภูมิอย่างน้อย 60 องศาเซลเซียส
เป็นเวลาอย่างน้อย 10 นาที เพื่อทำลายล้างตัวเรือดและไข่ที่อาจจะยังติดอยู่ในผ้าเหล่านั้นให้สูญไป
2. การทำความสะอาดผ้าปูที่นอนตลอดจนเครื่องนอนและเครื่องอุปโภคอื่นๆที่ทำจากผ้า ด้วยวิธีการซักแห้งหรืออบด้วยเครื่องอบผ้าที่อุณหภูมิอย่างน้อย 60องศา เป็นเวลาอย่างน้อย 30 นาที สามารถกำจัดตัวเรือดได้ทุกระยะรวมทั้งระยะในการฟักด้วย
 
กำจัดยุงและแมลง

----------


## teerapon12

uppppppp11

----------


## teerapon12

ดันหน่อยค่ะ

----------


## teerapon12

upppppppp12

----------


## teerapon12

uppppppp12

----------


## teerapon12

uppppppp111

----------


## teerapon12

upppppppp13

----------


## teerapon12

uppppppp13

----------

